# Aluminium can & Full butterfly slingshot shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Full butterfly shooting practice. 
This is probably the best way practice shooting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love the surroundings, is this by your home. Excellent shooting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome! Love seeing that elastic stretch.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

How do you aim that thing?! I tried doing similar but my reference point was about 12" under the target! TBH I gave up, having zero consistency. What kind of active band length were you using? Thnx.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Very nice 🌞 
I love shooting full butterfly and super fly also


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

what's super fly?


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> what's super fly?


It.s a superb album and a song by Curtis Mayfield with the great Master Henry Gibson on bongos. All true.
In this context, I.ve no idea.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Superfly is full butterfly with a starship


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Love the surroundings, is this by your home. Excellent shooting


I really wish it would, this is from a summer cottage we rented last summer.
Thank You very much Tag 🤘😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> Awesome! Love seeing that elastic stretch.


Thanks Island Made 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

fungustoon said:


> How do you aim that thing?! I tried doing similar but my reference point was about 12" under the target! TBH I gave up, having zero consistency. What kind of active band length were you using? Thnx.


I don't really aim. Somewhere mentioned projective aiming is perhaps closer what I do.
I would like to aim as it should be done, but somehow bands and ammo going so near my face doesn't sound that good.
Active length was ( if I remember right ) 32cm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Very nice 🌞
> I love shooting full butterfly and super fly also


Thanks Reed 👍😎


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> I don't really aim. Somewhere mentioned projective aiming is perhaps closer what I do.
> I would like to aim as it should be done, but somehow bands and ammo going so near my face doesn't sound that good.
> Active length was ( if I remember right ) 32cm.


Hi Kalevala ... I had the same problem ie cant get my face to look down the bands like in short draw. There must be a knack out there somewhere. It looks uber cool mind.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

sadly in germany starships (all slingshots with a wrist brace) are absolutely illegal. (like a lot of stuff is illegal here in general... ). RAF riots used it to shoot cops with high precision...


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> sadly in germany starships (all slingshots with a wrist brace) are absolutely illegal. (like a lot of stuff is illegal here in general... ). RAF riots used it to shoot cops with high precision...


Ooph!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> sadly in germany starships (all slingshots with a wrist brace) are absolutely illegal. (like a lot of stuff is illegal here in general... ). RAF riots used it to shoot cops with high precision...


Same here in Australia..... braces are banned and slingshots are only legal in a couple of our states, thankfully my state Queensland is one of them.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm sorry for you aussies your weapon laws are ridiculous. even airsoft guns are banned. wtf?
but our law is also extremely restrictive and more and more stuff gets banned.
now they will ban blank guns.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Gel blasters are legal in Queensland too and don't need to be licensed but paintball guns do.....go figure as they are used in the same type competitions.


----------

